

Share anonymous disposable bookmark lists  - aloncarmel
http://www.aychref.com
I developed a handy way of sharing resources you find using a disposable bookmarking lists. You just add a bunch of urls to a generated bookmark list url and send them away.<p>Once your done, just generate another list and add more to it.<p>Each list is represented via short url and a secret key that lets you add links. You can even share the key and let people anywhere add links to it as a collaborated list.<p>I did it as a weekend project to learn how to write a bookmarking service using node.js and a chrome extension while utilising amazon dynamodb norel for endless scale and alchemyapi to analyze the pages when saving them.<p>I open sourced everything and it can be found on the bottom of aychref.com so if you got new suggestions and just want to fork it and use it on your own go ahead.<p>I bet its not that secured and efficient so im open for suggestions.
======
omriariav
Amazing service, I use it a lot now to share links anonymously.

